# Home Made Dust Deputy Idea



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Does the inside of the cone need to be smooth? I had the idea of stepping down pvc piping to an inch and using a flange to attach it to the bucket.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

i would think that it does...

but this site will give you more info... from someone who did do a bunch of research...
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/AirfoilBlower.cfm


----------

